
You’re no snowflake - walterh
https://medium.com/p/21f2d8252d1d
======
_wdh
This is exactly the kind of thing we really need to talk about more.

------
padraic7a
This is very good, on problems with lionising 'treps', expecing people to work
for nothing and why all of this makes for bad politics.

